
A Database for the Edge of the Network (2015) [video] - Liwink
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpxnbly9bz4&t
======
morpheuskafka
CouchDB is a great choice for distributed databases, it's extremely easy to
sync them. It can even run inside the browser, which makes creating offline
SPAs easy.

~~~
tracker1
CockroachDB is another good option, as would Cassandra depending on need. At
least for geodistribution. If the data is large, then bringing it fully to a
client wouldn't work so well. If it's mostly read, then a great number of
options exist there as well.

~~~
zzzcpan
Today no good options exist for databases on the edge (think CDNs) or even
right on the client. But enough of the research if you want to make it
yourself. You can have a partial view of the database on an edge node or a
client with updates merging and propagating without conflicts.

~~~
manigandham
There was Datanet: [http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/10/17/datanet-a-new-
crd...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/10/17/datanet-a-new-crdt-
database-that-lets-you-do-bad-bad-things.html)

It's CRDT-based automatic merging of JSON-like structures with core and edge
nodes. It looks like it's called Kuhiro now, although the status is unknown:
[https://www.kuhiro.com](https://www.kuhiro.com)

------
denart2203
I wish he had another hour to get through the rest of the slides. Great stuff.

